# Making a site about 3x3 Speedcubes



## zenclinkz (Feb 2, 2010)

My new site, http://zenclinkz.webs.com, is designed to mix the reviews of cubes, mainly the main chinese cube models(e.g: Type A I,II,III). To make the site more reliable, I would be happy to receive your review and pictures on a specific cube. My website may start small, but eventually it will expand. The pictures I used are from pentrixter, which I will replace sooner. Since the site currently contains reviews from myself, and I do not own all the cubes, it may not be as reliable as it seems. 
We all have different types of reviews and ratings on a specific cube, but to make that "generally acceptable", we have to merge them to make only one real review and rating for each cube. You get my idea, don't you? This may serve as an extension to pentrixter's great work.

As a summary,what I need are your:
1. cube reviews (try to be as objective as you can. provide your real name or youtube username as a reviewer of a certain cube)
2. cube pictures (very important!! you may want to put your trademark on it)

Rating Criteria(like YouTube):

Speed: 1-5/5

Resistance to pops: 1-5/5 

Resistance to lockups: 1-5/5

Feel:Clicky vs. Choppy, Smooth vs. Rough

Average numerical rating: 1-5/5

I will add the scripts for these sooner so that you don't have to mail me.

Email me at [email protected] for both review and pics. Thank You

Update Log:
2/3/10-page break up


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 2, 2010)

the name on that site is messed up. wtf is a ming ho? nobody calls it that way. you're missing the last character.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 2, 2010)

Cool idea, although it would be more useful for the community (I think) for you to work together with the other people who are knowledgeable about hardware, to make a large post or Wiki article explaining every type of cubes with ratings and explanations. It would be great to see something like that updated often with the correct names and perhaps some c4u/popbuying links.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 2, 2010)

I think you should make the scores out of 10. It can really make it more accurate.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hmm..
Good job.
It'd be nice if daniel0731ex made something like what you/pentrixter did.


----------



## NanoCuber (Feb 2, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Cool idea, although it would be more useful for the community (I think) for you to work together with the other people who are knowledgeable about hardware, to make a large post or Wiki article explaining every type of cubes with ratings and explanations. It would be great to see something like that updated often with the correct names and perhaps some c4u/popbuying links.



+1 Yeah definitely, that would be awesome if you did that


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 2, 2010)

Your calling the cubes a Rubik's on your site? And why are most of the pics from pentrixter's thread?


----------



## zenclinkz (Feb 2, 2010)

ill just have to delete them once i have the pics


----------



## zenclinkz (Feb 2, 2010)

easy there,bud.. ill just delete that, ok? and you should be a little more polite.


----------



## zenclinkz (Feb 2, 2010)

we can work on the rating later. reviews are much more important.


----------



## zenclinkz (Feb 2, 2010)

thats why i need ur reviews.


----------



## zenclinkz (Feb 2, 2010)

a 3x3x3 cube is a Rubik's cube.


----------



## Owen (Feb 2, 2010)

You just quintuple posted!


----------



## zenclinkz (Feb 2, 2010)

Owen said:


> You just quintuple posted!


i just tried to reply lol...


----------



## Cride5 (Feb 2, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Cool idea, although it would be more useful for the community (I think) for you to work together with the other people who are knowledgeable about hardware, to make a large post or Wiki article explaining every type of cubes with ratings and explanations. It would be great to see something like that updated often with the correct names and perhaps some c4u/popbuying links.



I was thinking about re-organising the puzzle hardware stuff so that each cube has its own page (with pics, links and reviews). More info here. Does this sound like a good idea?


----------



## Athefre (Feb 2, 2010)

Site said:


> *Type A:* It's only downfall is that it easily pops.





Site said:


> *Type C:* If you're already used to using Type A cubes, this cube may feel heavier for you. This cube doesn't pop as often as Type A



From my experience, that stuff is wrong. Type C is one of the lightest cubes I've held and Type A is the heaviest I've ever held. Also, Type C pops much more easily than a Type A (and most types of cubes). Type A is harder to pop than most cubes even at the most loose tension.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Feb 2, 2010)

Depends on which type A you're talking about...


----------



## oskarasbrink (Feb 2, 2010)

i don't like these threads/ websites because allt of the cubes are so inconsistent. like my type a might be good depeding on ho old it is / what lube / breaking in and ll that stuff. so i don't think that you should write fron one persons opinion. like someone said earlier that his type C popped alot. mine didn't pop at all and was pretty heave and cut corners at maybe 35 degrees.
cube quality varies from cube to cube


----------



## Athefre (Feb 3, 2010)

PHPJaguar said:


> Depends on which type A you're talking about...



Of course the original, first one on the page, since I quoted what was said about that cube.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 3, 2010)

zenclinkz said:


> Owen said:
> 
> 
> > You just quintuple posted!
> ...



there is an edit button next to each of your own posts.


----------



## zenclinkz (Feb 3, 2010)

oskarasbrink said:


> i don't like these threads/ websites because allt of the cubes are so inconsistent. like my type a might be good depeding on ho old it is / what lube / breaking in and ll that stuff. so i don't think that you should write fron one persons opinion. like someone said earlier that his type C popped alot. mine didn't pop at all and was pretty heave and cut corners at maybe 35 degrees.
> cube quality varies from cube to cube


I'm referring to the most common observation of a certain cube. For example, 7 out of 10 Type D's have tendency to lock up.


----------



## zenclinkz (Feb 3, 2010)

Athefre said:


> Site said:
> 
> 
> > *Type A:* It's only downfall is that it easily pops.
> ...


Well maybe in your case, but most of old type A's are known to pop alot. I almost forgot to put cubing style as a basis of which cube to use.


----------



## zenclinkz (Feb 3, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Cool idea, although it would be more useful for the community (I think) for you to work together with the other people who are knowledgeable about hardware, to make a large post or Wiki article explaining every type of cubes with ratings and explanations. It would be great to see something like that updated often with the correct names and perhaps some c4u/popbuying links.
> ...


I will be doing that sooner. As what I have said, the site is still new and more updates will be done. by the way, can you submit some pics to me? Im not a good photographer.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Feb 3, 2010)

No Edison.....?!


----------



## zenclinkz (Feb 3, 2010)

Mr Cubism said:


> No Edison.....?!


i will include that and other cubes such as Maru later.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 3, 2010)

What advantage does your website offer over http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12659 ?

I'm just wondering how putting all of this on a website that's only controlled by a single person is better than the wiki or thread.


----------



## Athefre (Feb 3, 2010)

I still say Type C pops more easily than the original Type A.


----------



## inuyasha51089 (Feb 3, 2010)

zenclinkz said:


> Athefre said:
> 
> 
> > Site said:
> ...



um my main cube is a type A III f and it never pops and is way lighter then a type c or any other cube ive found out there is you ask me i think it is the golden cube the one destined for excelence dont belive me try one your self


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 3, 2010)

Speedsolving's Wiki has stuff about cubes. Why don't you just help edit the pages there.


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 3, 2010)

inuyasha51089 said:


> zenclinkz said:
> 
> 
> > Athefre said:
> ...


Old type a's not new a-III's.


----------



## Cride5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Bryan said:


> What advantage does your website offer over http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12659 ?
> 
> I'm just wondering how putting all of this on a website that's only controlled by a single person is better than the wiki or thread.





waffle=ijm said:


> Speedsolving's Wiki has stuff about cubes. Why don't you just help edit the pages there.



My thoughts exactly. No-one owns every brand of every puzzle out there, which is why a community effort is required to catalogue this type of information comprehensively. 

I've re-organised the cube-hardware stuff and added a bunch of images, descriptions etc. Details here, relevant wiki page here. The hardware section is now broken up into 4 main categories (2x2s, 3x3s, bigcubes and other puzzles). In addition there is now a Puzzle Manufacturer section, listing the major cube manufacturers. Most individual puzzle pages actually re-direct into their manufacturer page, which contains details of all puzzles from that manufacturer. Of course, more work is always required ... so if anyone has stuff to add and time to add it, it'll provide a good break from your cubing


----------



## zenclinkz (Feb 4, 2010)

Bryan said:


> What advantage does your website offer over http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12659 ?
> 
> I'm just wondering how putting all of this on a website that's only controlled by a single person is better than the wiki or thread.


I'm not saying that its better, but cube reviews that are made by only one person are too subjective. i welcome many cubers to add as much content as possible in my site by emailing me. pentrixter had a very good thread but it is too outdated because he got banned. If i get enough reviews, i can make a conclusion that is generally acceptable to all cubers. About the pictures, it would be best to show the pieces of the cube individually and then showing the whole cube itself.


----------



## zenclinkz (Feb 4, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Speedsolving's Wiki has stuff about cubes. Why don't you just help edit the pages there.


i think it lack pictures, ratings, and also detailed reviews, but it is very good nonetheless. The site i will be developing is almost similar to the speedsolving wiki, but i will be focusing on 3x3 cubes. Unfortunately, I have nothing to add on the wiki. In my site, I will simply be compiling the reviews of the cubers and make conclusions. By the way the rating system in the wiki is AWESOME. That's exactly how I wanted the cubes to be rated.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Feb 4, 2010)

zenclinkz said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Speedsolving's Wiki has stuff about cubes. Why don't you just help edit the pages there.
> ...



If you think it lacks stuff, then why don't you add to the wiki?


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 4, 2010)

zenclinkz said:


> a 3x3x3 cube is a Rubik's cube.



Please do not quintuple post...


----------

